# Tail up or down?



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all

I have my first show with my boxer puppy dog next Saturday. We have done all our homework..........but I have a wee problem.

When I put my pup in stand position, I hold his tail up, but he becomes quite tense when I hold it up. He tries to clamp it down when I first lift it, but then is ok with me holding it up, but, i just feel that he is a little tense while I hold it. 

I pointed this out at ringcraft, and I was advised its ok to leave it hanging naturally. Is this correct? I am sure the shows I have watched, every handler holds the tail up. He is much happier with his tail left alone, far more relaxed. We are in the first class, so wont get time to watch a previous class to see how tails are shown.

Any boxer people out there with advice?


thanks
Christina


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would try to be at the show early and then introduce yourself to the other boxer people there. Tell them its your first show and ask what they normally do with the dogs tail whether they hold it up or whether they leave it natural.

I've just found a photo in an old Dog World of the Crufts group winning boxer unfortunately it's no help as he was an older dog and docked.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Hiya,

I would be inclined to let it lie naturally as this is his first show so he might be on the tense side anyway and you don't want to make it any worse. I would still speak to others in the breed and ask them for any advice on it though. Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

hi folks

thanks for the replies. think you are right, might just have to wait and see on the day.

Christina


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I havent a clue, but id like to say your pup is gorgeous. I love seeing a boxer with a tail.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I would say lie naturally .. You can always see how the other handlers let there dogs tails sit for the next time 
good luck you have a stunning dog by the way


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you all again for the replies. think i will just aim for tail down, but if they have to be up, will just do our best, cant do any more than that. I'm getting a bit nervous now, since I have never done this before, and wee Curtis will only be 6 months and 3 days on the day of the show, so he will probably be up against more mature boys in his puppy class, as there is no minor puppy class. 

The pic I posted first was him at 4 weeks, and he is turning out to be a very handsome pup, I am hopeful he does well, but hey, if he doesnt, i dont mind, we will just go and try some other kind of competition, agility or obedience.

I have attached some more recent pics of my wee boy & his big brother Tony.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

aww what a gorgouse boy.!
Good luck at the show and let us know how you both get on


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He looks a lovely boy.

Good luck at the show and let us know how you do.

Another important thing for you to remember.

No matter how you do win or loose first or last you ALWAYS take the best dog home


----------



## ADA (May 30, 2009)

This is probably too late for you.
Tails of undocked dogs are usually held by show people at the point where docking would normally take place so that a judge's eye is held at this point as if the dog were docked!
Until this attitude is changed - you could start the change by leaving your dog with the tail au naturel - then it will continue to be perceived as giving a "correct" outline image. 
A dog's tail is sensitive. On its surface are the supra-caudal scent glands (often at the point where docking takes place) you will see a change of hair texture and colour at this point. When defaecating a dog raises its tail so when it is held abnormally upright for that particular breed in the show ring it could be affecting its anal muscles and making it feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Ada

no, its not too late, we have our first show next Saturday, I think I am going to try tail down and see what happens.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you all for the tips.

Was at the show yesterday, I went into ring last, and watched, everyone setting dogs up with tails up, so I followed suit.

We got 2nd place which I was very pleased with, as this was our first show. So......tails up it is

thanks again
Christine Curtis


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Well done  all tails up


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done to both of you thats great for your first show.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done. hope you both enjoyed the show x


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Ah brilliant Was he quite relaxed then?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done to you.


Tails up in the future then.


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you all!

Yes Basi, he was so relaxed it was unbelievable! I was a nervous wreck though!lol When we arrived he was like a lunatic he was so excited. I made sure i was there for an hour before my class to let him take it all in. He stood like a rock for the judge, hardly batted an eyelid, but he still had that 
'up on his toes' look about him.

I am sooooo proud of him. We have since discovered, 2 of the dogs he beat are winning at Championship level and one is already multi Crufts qualified for2010. Considering my baby was only 6 months and 3 days old at the show, and the other dogs were all 10 1/2 and 11 months old, and much more matured in their bodies, I am exceptionally pleased.

Cant wait til our next show which will be 18th July. 

thanks again all for your advice


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats, he's very gorgus. We have a boxer down our park who has a tail he's about 4 years old and it's stunnign to see, I must say i think they look fantatsic with thei tails but them i'm very partial to tails that curl, pity my mal won't place her tail up in dog shows, but they are only for fun so i can't complain  

Good luck in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Christina0 said:


> thank you all for the tips.
> 
> Was at the show yesterday, I went into ring last, and watched, everyone setting dogs up with tails up, so I followed suit.
> 
> ...


Fabulous:thumbsup::thumbsup: Well done you!


----------

